# I have been raped!



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Stuck at the mall on sat. finishing up some x-mas shopping. Come to find out I get to my car, and what do you know. It won't start. I was pretty sure it was the starter because this has happened in my 94 sentra. Well all in all It was.

Stealership Prices:

Total Labor: $217.50
Total Parts: $241.82
Misc. Crgh: $21.00
Tax: $28.76

TOTAL: $509.08



FOR A F*UCKING STARTER!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

WOW! hope you had the KY handy


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2002)

How about axle grease?????
Talk about getting "honed" out!!!!


----------



## GoofyCA18DET (Dec 22, 2002)

OUCH!!!!! Shoulda got the part urself and done the job eheh.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

seriously... I don't even kick my cat that hard.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

GoofyCA18DET said:


> *OUCH!!!!! Shoulda got the part urself and done the job eheh. *


 Wish i could but I have no idea about starters. Electrical I don't mess with.


----------



## GoofyCA18DET (Dec 22, 2002)

I know what you mean I did mine when I had my KA.Was easy just I went back and forth for a starter like 5 times finally they gave me the right one.The bolts were a pain to get to.And my clumsy ass when connecting everything back up almost got shocked to death forgot bout the battery thing lol.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I love how shops sneak in "miscellaneous charges." So what was the $21 for? KY?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Centurion said:


> *I love how shops sneak in "miscellaneous charges." So what was the $21 for? KY? *


I wondered the same thing.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

jesus christ...i would of bought a metal rod from Sears, tapped the starter, drove home and bought a starter from autozone, find a place to change it for you at a decent price(or put it in yourself if you know what your doing), return the old starter to autozone and get my core charge back and save some money. I know that i make it sound 10 times easier than it is, but what you paid was just overwhelming.

Oh my best guess is that the misc. charges are for the grubby fucker mechanic's lunch money


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

*blinks* $510 for to get a new starter?


Dude. THAT'S NOT RIGHT.

Our starter in our '92 Dodge Spirit seems to die every 2 years. It has never cost us more then $60 to fix it. And that's about $35 of your American dollars. 

Mind you, my dad does all our minor mechanical suff to our cars. No labour charges in that!

I remember a while ago someone up here did a report. They unplugged a hose on their car and took it to about 50 garages. Only ONE of them plugged the hose back in no charge. The rest "estimated" between $50 to $2400 dollars. They prey off the ignorant I's tells ya!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

how many miles you have...


i hope it doesn't happen to mine...


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I think its going on 63400 something. I'm pretty sure its the orginal.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

WOw 

where the hell are you driving.....?
I only got 26k on my 99....


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

well it had 32000 on it when i bought it. And that was almost 2 years ago. I'm not to worried about it. Its a good engine. I'm going to be doing a tune up on her soon tho. But man she still pulls like she was born yesterday!


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *I think its going on 63400 something. I'm pretty sure its the orginal. *


 damn.........i only have like 66K on my 94 altima............


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

Ranex said:


> [BThey prey off the ignorant I's tells ya! [/B]


 yeah man, do some research on the net or something......it'll come in handy.....


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

i have like 114K miles on my 96 sentra.......wow. i bought a starter from autozone at about 150.....plus i got like 50$ back with a core charge......install was a bitch that took about a good 45 mins......but purrs likes a dream when you start the new starter for the very first time.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Can't cry over spilled milk. At least you got a dealer 1 year warranty behind it. And You have a completely new starter. Unlike other rebuilds, Nissan used all new parts inside. They only reuse the housings. The same with alternators. 

Some or remans, some are rebuilt. Nissan, you get brand spanking new internals. Just a used core!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Nissan may give a 1 year warranty but the starter i bought from Autozone has a lifetime warranty, and if i pay to have it put on then find out it dosent work, the company will pay for the installation fees and give me another starter, but like Pretty White said, no use in crying over spilled milk.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I see its this way. It was done right the first time. And even tho its was pretty pricey, I got what I payed for.


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

Wow, I thought i was bad when I paid $98 to get my starter rebuilt and do the labor myself on the VW.


----------

